# Leave it to the Iranians



## MAJOR_Baker (19 May 2006)

http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=11fbf4a8-282a-4d18-954f-546709b1240f&k=32073 

Is this guy stupid or what?  Great way to get your European apologists to rally to your side.


----------



## aluc (19 May 2006)

I hope this does not go unaddressed by the international community. However, I fail to see how reasoning with this plug with have any affect on Iran's policy making, it hasn't worked thus far has it? I hope history has taught us a lesson concerning actions such as this. This guy is a loose cannon that has to be dealt with accordingly - what ever that may be.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (19 May 2006)

Nothing to see here....The Iranians are just misunderstood....reacting to American aggression....this never would've happened if it weren't for Israel....blah....blah....blah.


Matthew   :


----------

